# Weekend/Weeklong trips from San Diego



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey! I'm 25 and am new to sailing but just got certified and am trying to get as much experience as possible. If anyone needs a crew for a weekend trip or up to a week I'd be more than happy to join! Ps. I live in San Diego


----------

